# Hydro Dipping



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

I have some questions in regards to the process, as well as for somebody to hydro dip an object for me. Please message me! Thanks!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm also very curious about this process and wanting to do for a bunch of my reels and guns since the process looks very simple.
I may have the same questions as the OP:
1) Are the materials pretty expensive?
2) Where can I get the materials?
3) How long can they last on my reels or guns?
Thanks.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Mattk on here. He dipped my chronarch. Excellent work


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

jhua said:


> I have some questions in regards to the process, as well as for somebody to hydro dip an object for me. Please message me! Thanks!


Here ya go in the Lake Jackson Area... bc hydrographics


----------

